# PAHIO (Wyndham) Kauai Beach Villas unit information



## jacknsara (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloha,

Cathyb had questions on this thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76566   that I chose to reply to in this forum. 

There are 150 condos in the complex.  42 are ocean front.   105 are in Pahio/Wyndham timeshare.  20 of 105 timeshare units are ocean front.  4 are in the H building.  The H building contains only 2B2B units.  The lanais of the three 1B1B garden view timeshare units in the G building are on the end of the G building; the two on the ground floor have a glimpse of the ocean from the lanai.  The one on the second floor has a genuine view of the ocean.  All three have views of the lagoon.

Here is some additional specific info recycled from an old PM

Q:  Can you tell the Bld. number from the ICN?
A:  Yes

Q: Do floating week deeds specify a building?
A: All units float within their category unless a fixed week interval is specified on the deed (I met a couple who owns a fixed January week in the H building and have seen others listed for very high asking prices on the web). Based on the folks I've met (mostly at the hot tub), most owners have floating weeks.

Here's a list of valid Pahio (i.e. in timeshare rather than individually owned condos) KBV ocean front unit numbers to help you identify valid ICNs:
2 bed 2 bath (floor in parenthesis – info for reservation preference): 
H10 (2nd)
H9 (2nd)
H8 (1st)
H2 (1st)
G17 (3rd)
G14 (1st)
G13 (1st)
G12 (3rd)
G11 (3rd)
F11 (3rd)
F9 (2nd)
F8 (1st)

1 bed 2 bath (floor in parenthesis)
G5 (3rd)
G1 (1st)
F18 (3rd)
F16 (2nd)
F14 (1st)
F5 (3rd)
F3 (2nd)
F1 (1st)

My perspective regarding ebay listings is that there are 3 primary facts to confirm: (1) the name of the resort; (2) the ICN; (3) no liens / mortgages / arrears. Once you know the disclosure and covenant documents, the ICN is the key to all the relevant facts. The ICN contains the unit number – (dash) week number –(dash) a suffix to indicate even, odd or annual ("ev" for even, "od" for odd, and "eo" for annual)

Jack


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, Jack.  I've just learned some stuff I didn't know.  (e.g.:  I always thought H building was completely private ownership.  I didn't know there were timeshares in it.)  I'm sure Cathyb and others will get help from your post.

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 17, 2008)

Jack:  Thank you for clarifying for me!


----------



## Judy999 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Question*

I read the above thread but could not figure out what an ICN is?

Thx
Judy


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 16, 2008)

Judy999 said:


> I read the above thread but could not figure out what an ICN is?
> 
> Thx
> Judy



I believe it stands for Interval Control Number.  Every KBV timeshare unit is assigned an ICN that makes it distinct.   For example, one of my units there has an ICN of "D20-14-OD."  That basically translates as "Unit D20, Week 14, Odd years."  If you're trying to buy a unit at KBV, knowing the ICN will tell you a lot.

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 11, 2008)

bumping up


----------

